
Saraf Ali , a cybersecurity intern who uses AI to turn his home lights on - AasiyaNazeer
The definition of the Internet of things has evolved due to the convergence of multiple technologies, real-time analytics, machine learning, commoditysensors, and embedded systems .Traditional fields of embedded systems, wireless sensor networks  systems, automation (including home and building automation), and others all contribute to enabling the Internet of things. In the consumer market, IoT technology is most synonymous with products pertaining to the concept of the &quot;smart home&quot;, covering devices and appliances (such as lighting fixtures, thermostats, home security systems and cameras, and other home appliances) that support one or more common ecosystems, and can be controlled via devices associated with that ecosystem, such as smartphones and smart speakers.<p>&quot;Long-term benefits could include energy savings by automatically ensuring lights and electronics are turned off&quot;, says Mumin Farooq, an expert programmer, a data analyst and a AI developer.<p>A smart home or automated home could be based on a platform or hubs that control smart devices and appliances. For instance, using Apple&#x27;s HomeKit, manufacturers can have their home products and accessories controlled by an application in iOS devices such as the iPhone and the Apple Watch. This could be a dedicated app or iOS native applications such as Siri. This can be demonstrated in the case of Lenovo&#x27;s Smart Home Essentials, which is a line of smart home devices that are controlled through Apple&#x27;s Home app or Siri without the need for a Wi-Fi bridge.There are also dedicated smart home hubs that are offered as standalone platforms to connect different smart home products and these include the Amazon Echo, Google Home, Apple&#x27;s HomePod, and Samsung&#x27;s SmartThings Hub. In addition to the commercial systems, there are many non-proprietary, open source ecosystems; including Home Assistant, OpenHAB and Domoticz.
======
rvz

      who?

